# Cocktails



## agp (Oct 21, 2012)

What are your favorite cocktail recipes? I am looking for some ideas for a get together I am having next week :biggrin: Cheers


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 21, 2012)

Ice, Jack, a little diet coke


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 21, 2012)

Dry Manhatten.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 21, 2012)

Gin, soda, lime. 
Whiskey. 
If I do a cocktail, it is usually based on what I have in the house, often contains alcohol, sour, sweet.


----------



## El Pescador (Oct 21, 2012)

Tequilla anejo, sour orange, soda over ice.


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 21, 2012)

Classic martini:

Bombay gin / Noilly Prat dry vermouth, 4:1

Three olives.

Stirred, *never* shaken.

If it's made with vodka, it ain't a martini! :razz:


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 21, 2012)

Chifunda said:


> Classic martini:
> 
> Bombay gin / Noilly Prat dry vermouth, 4:1
> 
> ...



hard to beat that.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 21, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> hard to beat that.



Almost perfect. For me, Hendricks gin. 


Negronis are also pretty tasty.


----------



## agp (Oct 21, 2012)

These are all great suggestions, but I'm looking for something that people who do not usually drink alcoholic beverages will enjoy. Personally, I think martinis and gin drinks are acquired tastes.


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (Oct 21, 2012)

Woodford Reserve, ice,


----------



## chinacats (Oct 21, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Almost perfect. For me, Hendricks gin.



Or for me that would be Beefeater...


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 21, 2012)

Bulldogbacchus said:


> Woodford Reserve, ice,



I do love Woodford, but given my retired status and resultant level of poverty, I'm reduced to drinking Evan Williams with my ice. Any port in a storm. :laugh:


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 21, 2012)

+ 1 for Negronis! You've got to love a drink that was invented by replacing soda with gin!


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 21, 2012)

chinacats said:


> Or for me that would be Beefeater...



Variations on a theme, fellow brothers of the juniper berry! It's all good.:thumbsup:


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 21, 2012)

For those that don't drink a lot of cocktails, gin and tonic is hard to beat. If they want sweet, rum and coke. Or maybe long island ice tea.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 21, 2012)

A jigger of Hendricks Gin, just shy a jigger of St. Germain, half of a lime squeezed. Shake, pour and consume. 

k.


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 21, 2012)

Personally I like bourbon and gingerale. But for non-drinkers, a Sloe Gin Fizz or Fuzzy Navel can be good ones.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 21, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> A jigger of Hendricks Gin, just shy a jigger of St. Germain, half of a lime squeezed. Shake, pour and consume.
> 
> k.




I've been substituting a local citrus, shiquasa, for the lime. Verrry tasty. Gotta give S.t Germaim a try.


----------



## The Edge (Oct 21, 2012)

Besides rum and coke, and gin and tonic. I'd go with a mudslide (2 parts Kahlua, 2 parts Irish Cream, 1 part milk). To give it a seasonal flare, you can always substitute those flavored creamers they use for coffee to change things up. Right now I'd make it with pumpkin spice. Either serve on the rocks, or blend to make an alcoholic smoothy.


----------



## agp (Oct 23, 2012)

I do love St. Germaine. I use it on a regular basis for drinks.

I will try out some of these recipes, thanks all!


----------



## agp (Oct 23, 2012)

Also, I got some saffron infused vodka. What can I make with that?


----------



## DeepCSweede (Oct 23, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> A jigger of Hendricks Gin, just shy a jigger of St. Germain, half of a lime squeezed. Shake, pour and consume.
> 
> k.



I am not too far off on that one - mine is 5:1 ratio of Hendricks to St. Germain cut three or four slices of cucumber and shake, pour and consume. 

I find St. Germain to be a little too sweet for my taste, but then I drink most gin on the rocks.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 23, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> I am not too far off on that one - mine is 5:1 ratio of Hendricks to St. Germain cut three or four slices of cucumber and shake, pour and consume.
> 
> I find St. Germain to be a little too sweet for my taste, but then I drink most gin on the rocks.



I agree that it can be too sweet. Sometimes I only put a splash in but I usually lean more towards a 2:1 ratio myself, though when I make it for others I make it just shy of 1:1. The lime does cut the sweetness a bit.

Maybe I should do a multiple ratio comparison with myself to figure this out 

k.


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (Oct 23, 2012)

Chifunda said:


> I Any port in a storm. :laugh:



I agree. Any port..... Especially if you have some Stilton (or similar) and some toasted walnuts. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## mmingio2 (Oct 23, 2012)

Juice of one lemon, 1-2 tbs simple syrup, 2 oz of your favorite bourbon. Top with a curl of lemon rind and a maraschino cherry.


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 23, 2012)

Bulldogbacchus said:


> I agree. Any port..... Especially if you have some Stilton (or similar) and some toasted walnuts. :doublethumbsup:



:word: 

And maybe a nice Partagas Black Label or Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970, just to complete the sybaritic scenario. :happymug:


----------



## Xuster (Oct 23, 2012)

I've never been able to tell the difference between stirred and shaken...what does shaking do that changes the taste anyways? (In reference to Gin martinis)


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 23, 2012)

Junglebird:
1.5oz Cruzan Black Strap Rum
1.5oz Fresh Pineapple Juice
.75oz Campari
.5oz lime juice
.5oz simple syrup 
Sprig of mint for garnish. 

Combine all (except mint) in shaker with ice. Shake vigorously. Strain into old fashioned glass with fresh ice. Hold mint sprig in one hand and lightly bruise it against your other palm with a few slaps. Break off the stem of the sprig if it is too long, stick the shortened bunch into the glass. Serve without as*straw so you get a nose full of mint w each sip. 


Sounds sweet, but it's very nicely balanced and drys out on the finish.


----------



## El Pescador (Oct 23, 2012)

Just sat down to a Dark and Stormy-

Dark rum( I like Myers) and ginger beer over ice. reminds me of day spent floating around the Caribbean....


----------



## DeepCSweede (Oct 23, 2012)

Xuster said:


> I've never been able to tell the difference between stirred and shaken...what does shaking do that changes the taste anyways? (In reference to Gin martinis)



The thinking is that shaking disrupts the botanicals in the gin where stirring simply cools and disperses some water from the ice. I have never done a taste test but that may be a scientific adventure worth taking.


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 23, 2012)

Xuster said:


> I've never been able to tell the difference between stirred and shaken...what does shaking do that changes the taste anyways? (In reference to Gin martinis)



To me it's primarily an esthetic / visual effect. Shaking introduces small shards of ice and air, which spoils the pleasing clarity of a well made martini. If you put a gun to my head, I doubt I could taste the difference. Especially after the second one. :dazed:


----------



## Xuster (Oct 23, 2012)

Chifunda said:


> To me it's primarily an esthetic / visual effect. Shaking introduces small shards of ice and air, which spoils the pleasing clarity of a well made martini. If you put a gun to my head, I doubt I could taste the difference. Especially after the second one. :dazed:



Well there's the concept of "bruising the alcohol," whatever that means. But people do claim that shaken martinis have a bit more of a bite and therefore is inferior. And I also just dropped a lot of money on another pair of earphones cause the bass must be that much clearer :scratchhead: yea, stirring the martini is way cheaper...


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (Oct 23, 2012)

Martinis do have there place.....

" I love a martini - but two at the most. Three I'm under the table; four, I'm under the host." - Dorothy Parker


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, for all of us into Japanese knives, it doesn't seem a far step to get into Japanese cocktail technique. Here is the famous master mixologist from Japan, Kazuo Uyeda, doing his hard shake. Pretty cool. If I could do that and not look like a complete idiot, I would shake everything -- I'd probably shake my milk before pouring it into my cereal 

k. 

[video=youtube;2yMoYhYZF4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yMoYhYZF4o[/video]


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 23, 2012)

Bulldogbacchus said:


> Martinis do have there place.....
> 
> " I love a martini - but two at the most. Three I'm under the table; four, I'm under the host." - Dorothy Parker



So, if I go out with a lady and order eight martinis - is that too obvious? 

I'm also more on the conservative side when it comes to cocktails. Martinis, mint juleps, caipirinhas, mojitos, gin tonics, that's about it. 

Stefan


----------



## agp (Oct 24, 2012)

Back my question - I got some saffron infused vodka. What can I make with that?


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 24, 2012)

agp said:


> Back my question - I got some saffron infused vodka. What can I make with that?



I myself don't have an idea, but one of the mixologists on eGullet had this drink with saffron vodka. It was an original of hers.

*Law of Desire*
1.5 oz saffron vodka
.75 oz Licor 43
.25 oz Southern Comfort
.25 oz sour mix

Shake all into up glass, add pinch chili threads for garnish.

k.


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 24, 2012)

Bulldogbacchus said:


> Martinis do have there place.....
> 
> " I love a martini - but two at the most. Three I'm under the table; four, I'm under the host." - Dorothy Parker



My office in New York was on 44th Street, diagonally across from the Algonquin Hotel. I've enjoyed more than a few martinis at the site of Ms. Parker's famous Round Table luncheons.


----------



## megapuff5 (Oct 24, 2012)

agp said:


> What are your favorite cocktail recipes? I am looking for some ideas for a get together I am having next week :biggrin: Cheers



Chocolate martini. 2 oz cacao nib infused vodka, 2oz creme de cacao, 1oz vanilla vodka, 1oz grand marnier, 1tbs cacao powder. shake and pour into a martini glass dust cacao powder on top


----------



## Mike9 (Oct 24, 2012)

agp said:


> Back my question - I got some saffron infused vodka. What can I make with that?



If you have a juicer here's what I would do:

Juice:
1 lemon
1 lime
1 big whack of ginger
1 jalapeno pepper
1 fist full of cilantro

Use that + the infused vodka for a killer Bloody Mary.


----------



## MichaelCampbell (Apr 26, 2013)

Woodford reserve,Bombay gin,Ice over soda .... :IMOK:


----------



## bear1889 (Apr 26, 2013)

ecchef said:


> Almost perfect. For me, Hendricks gin.
> 
> 
> Negronis are also pretty tasty.



Juniperos Gin Made by anchor steam.


----------



## panda (Apr 27, 2013)

pandamonium:
absolut pears vodka
full throttle citrus energy drink
cran-apple juice
wedge of lime

pink drink:
bacardi limon
minute maid mixberry juice
orange juice
slice of orange


----------



## Troy G (Apr 28, 2013)

mc2442 said:


> Ice, Jack, a little diet coke



Good choice. I usually do lots of ice, Jack, Coke, wedge of lemon, enjoy.

My other go to would be Vodka, bar lime, and Sprite or 7-Up.


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 28, 2013)

Well since it was a show day I'm enjoying a double scotch chased with dogfish head 60 - 'nuff said . . .


----------

